# Will they adjust.....



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I just recently removed the gravel from my Oscar tank in order to make cleaning day more effective - don't like all the debris that can get caught in the gravel.

Anway, the oscar is of course pouting and seems to stare at his reflection in the bottom. I do have driftwood pieces in there but wasn't sure if he would eventually adjust or am I causing him too much stress with a bare bottom.

Here is recent picture of how the tank is set up.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

If the stand is open at the top, I would put some type of neutral patterned backing underneath the tank to diffuse his reflection.

This has worked for me and takes away some of the starkness of a bare bottom tank.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I have glass tops on the tank and a mylar background on the back.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have always really wondered if the fish sees its own reflection?
I mean if you look straight down from top you can see through ,why wouldn't the fish?
Same for sides of tanks. I keep breeder tanks side by side and although you can't see through the sides from the front I KNOW the fish see each other....
Chester looks good!
I think he is wondering how to get into the stand!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi CoralBandit - long time since I've talked with you.

I ended up scattering just a bit of gravel around to break up his line of sight. The whole purpose for removing the gravel is to make it easier for me to clean it more thoroughly.

Yes, Chester is so big and robust but such a drama queen. He is still acting like I'm a monster since I removed his gravel. Gotta love him.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Lorie! It has been a long time!
Chester looks Awesome!
You are too good to your fish!
You have always done it right with the fishes best interest first.
All is well and all my tanks and breeding projects keep me very busy.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you - I couldn't have done it without you holding my hand thru the first year or so. I've learned so much from you. I do pamper my baby Chester - which is why he is such a drama queen.

I only have him and then a small 10 gallon with a Betta in it. Life just becomes to busy to keep up with multiple tanks - at least for me.


----------

